# menhaden oil usage



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Who has a creative way they use menhaden oil to enhance bait?

I read a recipe to turn the oil into a gel that can be spread on lures or bait. Not sure if I believe it though.

I have read several interresting "mixes" of home-brewed bait sauce.

ISB


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Oil.......*

I take the Riptide Crabs and make slits in them and then soak them in the oil. If I have shedder oil I mix them. Works pretty good.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*I take*

All of my storms when I fish buy them and splash a little in the bag. With all of my really small soft plastics for specks I poor oil onto them when I first buy them too but I let them soak alot longer. I have some from last year that I dod that with. I put one on the hook sunday and its still leaving a little slick behind it. The oil drained out of the bag a long time ago though. I also poor it into ground up fish and make chum. I never have luck just dripping it in the water. It just stays on the top. The milk is better if you want to substitute the chum.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

RuddeDogg,

What are Riptide Crabs?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Crabs.......*

They are rubber, they come in 4 colors. Smoke/Glitter, Red/Glitter, Gold/Glitter and Green Crab. They are scented and they come in 2 inch and 4 inch. Bass pro has them. I use either a jig or circle hook. 8/0 Gammi circle for the 4 inch and 5/0 for the 2 inch. I have some rigged up, I'll post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good deal. Would like to see them. I usually use the shedder oil and bunker oil on my cut bait I'm throwing when the bite is slow. I soak bait bites in the oil and place on ice for a while. Figure every little bit of encouragement helps....  

FB


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

I just ordered some menhaden oil and am going to try to make the cream I mentioned earlier.

Before getting hooked on saltwater fishing, I did a lot of freshwater fishing. Anise oil worked well when the bite was slow.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

riptide baits are the junk


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

add some to a bag of "GULP" peelers...that should be the ticket...


----------



## Tramontane (Jun 6, 2009)

is there a way to make milk out of the oil


----------

